

I'll be your data scientist for $150/hour, or for free - computer
https://www.ownlife.eu/

======
phantom_oracle
I don't see why you're hiding your identity.

For that price, you shouldn't be afraid to put out a bit.

Remember that as a consultant for hire (independently) you _are the business_.

Plus you make it easier for people to verify your skills with your real ID.

I know you may feel uncomfortable with it, but it's worth a shot, especially
as a way to "advertise", although referrals will still be your biggest money-
draw.

Good luck!

~~~
computer
That's a good point. If I do a follow-up, it will possibly be on my personal
website.

For what it's worth, I'm responding to inquiries with my identity and more
details. So far, I've received several really interesting projects.

------
zubairq
Nice you are being inventive! I wish more job hunters did the same :)

~~~
computer
Thank you!

On a general note: my apologies for not including my identity and portfolio; I
didn't want this experiment to be the first hit when you google me.

~~~
lgas
Why not?

~~~
ericcumbee
In a lot of professional services fields, the reputation of working for free
or cheap tends to bring in really bad customers that tend to be more trouble
than they are worth.

~~~
zubairq
Hmm, now I am confused. I thought you were giving your identity, that's why I
liked it

~~~
ericcumbee
I am not the OP.

